# Need opinions from female regarding a romantic gift



## spyece (Jan 21, 2012)

hello ladies, 

if you are married to the love of your life for 10 happy years or so years and on your wedding anniversary if you husband gifts you a dairy of 10 years of his life since you met him with all true entries in the diary related to you, how much would you love it on scale of 1 to 10? 1 is least and 10 is most! honest and females answer please.(any additions details appreciated)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that's a great gift. I give it a 9. It's thoughtful and something unique to you two. You can't buy this at the store.
I'm a woman. I'd love this as a gift but he doesn't keep a diary. He has written love letters though. Those are great gifts too.

You have to tell us her reaction if you give this gift.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think it would be an awesome tribute to the last 10 yrs of your life together. It took time to collect information and it was truly a gift from your heart. I would love it and would probably start to cry if I was given a gift like that. Most men would not be as creative and thoughful.
I never get gifts. Its just something we don't feel is necessary and we dot want to spend our $ on mmaterial possesions. Its all about being together and celebrating your time together. What better way to do that than a pictorial and heartfelt gift like you are giving her. Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it is a truely unique gift... I have but one thought... what would be the purpose of giving her something she should already know, and have experienced? Would not every entry in the diary be already told to her, shown to her, experienced by her through the years? I can imagine that it would be a sweet trip down memory lane for the both of you.

The one aspect of this that I truly admire is that this gift is truely from your heart and soul if you have kept a journal through all those years. Makes me believe that you are a writer. If I can just put in a suggestion... and if you have the time... write a novel based upon your journals... your own unique story... I'm sure she would pick up on it!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends what it says.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Will there be a diamond necklace inside?

:rofl: I'm so kidding.

But I don't know about the gift. When I read this, I didn't think "awwww",but i wasn't turned off either. 

I would love if Hubs wrote me a heartfelt love letter though.


----------



## Nala2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love a gift like that! Very thoughtful and unique. If only my husband thought along the same lines as you!! haha. Please let us know how she reacts when you give it to her.

I'm an old romantic 'movie love' kinda gal so this would be right up my street


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on how loving the past ten years were... Maybe in a little gift bag, with some popcorn, chocolate, coffee and bubble bath!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I would be blown away. My first thought was, this man took the time, and effort to do this for his lady, WOW!!! Gifts from the heart always outdo material gifts for me anyways.


----------



## spyece (Jan 21, 2012)

RoseRed said:


> I think it is a truely unique gift... I have but one thought... what would be the purpose of giving her something she should already know, and have experienced?


Well this diary has all entries which are from my point of view, so maybe she would love to read how those 10 years were from my point of view, well this diary is kind of my side of the story!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think it's a wonderful gift. It would be like reading 10 years of love letters (as long as it's all the good stuff).

Did you compose it all at once, or have you been writing it for 10 years?


----------



## Debbie Roxs (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it a fantastic idea. It took time and that reflects a loving and thoughtful gift.


----------

